# Texas Cultivation Laws



## eilrahc (Apr 3, 2006)

My question is about somebody who grew marijuana in the past.  I want to know how long after they quit growing until they are not able to get into trouble..  If you could please give me some sort of URL on the Statue of Limitations for this subject, as I am unable to find one.

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4566

Erowid's Vault:
TEXAS 'M'
Possession
<=2oz.:0-6mos.; $1,000
>2oz.-4oz.:0-1; $2,000
>4oz.-5lb.:2-10; $10,000
>5lb.-50lb.:2-20; $10,000
>50lb.: See below
Cultivation/Delivery/Sale
<=.25oz.:0-1; $2,000
>.25oz.-4oz.:2-10; $10,000
>4oz.-5lb.:2-20; $10,000
>5lb.-50lb.:5-99; $10,000
>50lb.-200lb.:5-99; $50,000
>200lb.-2,000lb.:10-life; $100,000
>2,000lb.:15-99; $250,000

I cannot find anything concrete on the statute of limitations. you would have to contact a lawyer on that one as it varies from state to state and crime to crime with many different variances. welcome to the system screwy as hell. Here is a court case that popped up in my google it addresses some statute of limitations and what it can and cannot bar in the certain case if that helps.

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4946

Side not: Personal injury in the state of Texas is 2 years from one site.

Can I ask why you want to know?


----------

